# Quique Dacosta



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

While visiting a store at the Marche Jean Talon , a wonderful lady by the name of Anne Fortin took some time once again to discuss some new books with me. One of the books she pointed out was the MG book I spoke about already in a thread , but later on she showed me a book entitled Quique Dacosta ( montagud editores) and said that the book has been selling off the shelf , and what I thought of it including "fusion chocolat" (Frederic Bau - montagud editores) which includes all the Chefs work from 2000-2006.

With the purchase of this book is the cd to access to his website.

I know this is maybe not something new to everyone but if anyone has an opinion I would be happy to hear your thoughts.

ps

The book store just released a new cookbook on maple syrup with many recipes from around Montreal.


----------

